# Nightcrawler bedding... how do you make your own?



## waterfoul

wally-eye said:


> Robert? Geez, a mouse couldn't fit in his boat. And now he even has another graph to trip over. 2 graphs = more time watching and less time fishin. Probably has both hooked together and they'll start talking to each other and as soon as someone comes by with a nice Tracker boat both graphs will abandon ship........


LOL!!! You know anyone with a Tracker???  

I even offered him cold hard cash for the Bird. He's a Lowrance man... what does he need a Bird in his boat for?? Think of all the X-Raps and jigs he could have bought with the cash I was offering.  At least 5 X-Raps and a dozen jigs! :cwm27:


----------



## alex-v

wally-eye said:


> Nothing like waiting till the last minute to get everything ready.


Isn't that the way it is supposed to be done??


----------



## waterfoul

They don't call me "last minute Mike" for nothin!!

Got the Glastron started yesterday. Checked and greased the trailer bearings. Replaced the kneuter valve and checked the muffler bearings on the Merc. All set... other than a good wash.

Batteries are being topped off as I type.
Rods have all been re-lined.
X-Raps are all layed out in a nice new Plano box.
Senko's are at the ready


----------



## sfw1960

Ok guys....
First Dan (who fit in biG BL00 just fine) ; you are slightly larger than a mouse , eh?? BeeFY B0Y???
LMAO!!!
Now I gotta watch for snipers on the water !! LOL!
:yikes: 

BTW - one unit will be used as just a Sonar and the other will be used as just a chartplotter.
I am indeed a Lowrance man , but it's good to have a backup plan!

Mikey -- I got 18 X-Raps and lord knows I got just a few jigs.....:lol: 
All I gotta do is buy about 120 HJ's , 120 - F13's and maybe 100 ReefRunners and I'll start catching up to the Notorious X-Rapper himself (tkpolasek) !!

Shredded office paper has SOY ink , so your crawlers will be big & strong _AND glow in the dark!_
:evilsmile


----------



## BassFisher91

Hey, when you put all the worms in the bedding and pale, and leave them for long enough, do they ever make any baby worms??


----------



## wally-eye

If you ply them with a little alcohol and turn the lights down low they will do the nightcrawler mambo. After that you have to be real real careful and not crush the nightcrawler eggs. They are real real tiny, so if your getting some bait watch out for female crawlers and the little bitty nightcrawler eggs. They are fragile so don't break any.


----------



## Westlakedrive

I am not sure but a couple of the big fat females I impaled squirted. I dont know if that was their eggs or they were just bloated.


----------



## waterfoul

So you're saying that if I want an omlette, crawler eggs might not be the wise choice??


----------



## Mister ED

Westlakedrive said:


> I am not sure but a couple of the big fat females I impaled squirted.


:yikes: 
Ahemmm .... never mind I will keep my fingers off fom the key board!


----------



## Still Wait'n

Hope you were wearing a condom. :lol:


----------



## wally-eye

Mr. Ed. Why ain't ya fishin? I went by the launch at around 0930 and it was packed. The lake was pretty lumpy and not pretty looking at all. I was going out today around 2PM but might wait a touch longer to see if it calms down some. Talked to Robert a while ago and he was thinking the same thing.......

Even with the bad wind there were hardly any parking spots left. Lots of guys coming and going. Due to the wind almost everyone I seen was trolling.


----------



## waterfoul

I was there... it was way lumpy. All I caught were smallies. No body got a legal eye that I talked to... in fact... I don't think anyone got a single eye.

Went over to Big Whitefish around 1:30 or so. Found a bunch of largemouth (we caught 13 I think) but again, couldn't find an eye anywhere. The wind killed my trolling motor battery at Fremont so we were stuck with the big motor and the anchor at Whitefish.


----------



## sfw1960

*See what ya get for NOT using the commercial worm bedding & trying to be cheap??*
:lol:

After talking with Dan today, and a quick review of the WX forecast - Dawn & I decided to say "no way jose`" LMAO!!
:SHOCKED:
In the words of the great Shoeman....
*FTF!!!

:evilsmile

*Someday during the week we'll try to whack a few. Tomorrow's out as well , as the forecasted winds are supposed to be higher yet , plus a free wedazz. 
Anyways ; I still got quite a few fillets in the deep freeze - so NBD.
:gaga:


I guess you can say the secret lake suX too , & add that to your list with croton & hardy then as well...........
:coolgleam
R


----------



## waterfoul

It doesn't suck, I caught 3 fish! Sam didn't catch a one!


----------



## wally-eye

I ended up taking a nap this afternoon. Watched part of the Red Wings game between naps. They lost. 

No fishing for me today. Looks like Wednesday is the next favorable day for fishing.


----------

